# Browning Medalist



## Stoverman (Jan 12, 2012)

Any you guys know where I might get a forearm for the Medialist?? Thanks...


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

could not find any in stock anywhere.


----------



## Stoverman (Jan 12, 2012)

*Forearm Medalist*

Thanks for the info. I'll keep looking...............AL


----------



## jingellic (Feb 16, 2012)

Commemorative Arms


----------



## jingellic (Feb 16, 2012)

*laser sight*

Anyone using a laser sight. Which one?


----------

